# IPMBA police cyclist course



## apd69 (Sep 5, 2008)

From August 10-13 2009, Officer William Laramee of the Amherst Police Department will be offering the 32-hour IPMBA (International Police Mountian Bike Association) at the Amherst Police Department.

Bicycle officers need to ride whenever and wherever they are needed. Proper training is essential to an officer's on-the-job performance and safety. It is also critical in reducing liability. The PC course provides bicycle officers with the skills they need to effectively serve their communities. The course is divided into eleven units: Bike Handling & Vehicular Cycling, Bike Fit, Group Riding, Hazard Recognition & Common Crashes, Obstacle Clearing & Riding Techniques, Patrol Procedures, Nighttime Patrol, Community Policing, Basic Maintenance, Legal Issues & Traffic Laws, and Fitness & Nutrition. This demanding class involves over 20 hours of on-bike time to develop and improve riding skills.

Course tuition is $325.00. For more information contact Officer Laramee at [email protected]


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

I took that course, very good course. Luke Drayton was the instructor, awesome class.


----------

